# $1,200 Boys Donald Duck! Ebay!



## New Mexico Brant (May 1, 2020)

If you study the pictures it looks like they have it priced at: $1,049 on their tag.  Why isn't there any paint wear on the duck's beak, touched up, replaced?  Phillips screws?  It just looks like a greener banana compared to the rest of the bike.








						Vintage 1949 or 1950 Shelby Donald Duck Bicycle Bike Looney Tunes  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage 1949 or 1950 Shelby Donald Duck Bicycle Bike Looney Tunes at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## Freqman1 (May 1, 2020)

That would be a smok’n deal if it was all legit. V/r Shawn


----------



## CeeBee (May 1, 2020)

I'll be picking this up shortly. I'll give better details when it's in my hands.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 1, 2020)

CeeBee said:


> I'll be picking this up shortly. I'll give better details when it's in my hands.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



Good luck, it still shows it as available for purchase on Ebay.


----------



## CeeBee (May 1, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Good luck, it still shows it as available for purchase on Ebay.



Glad you mentioned that.....I asked the seller to remove the ebay listing until I can get there after work with cash.  I responded to a local ad!


----------



## Dave Stromberger (May 1, 2020)

I think the Phillips screws are correct, but they stand out so I used slotted ones on a restoration I did.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 1, 2020)

Dave Stromberger said:


> I think the Phillips screws are correct, but they stand out so I used slotted ones on a restoration I did.



I did too Dave! I kept the others just in case though. Can’t wait to see some good pics Clint. V/r Shawn


----------



## CeeBee (May 1, 2020)

No good pictures yet, but it is officially in my possession.



Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (May 1, 2020)

CeeBee said:


> No good pictures yet, but it is officially in my possession.View attachment 1185162
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## CeeBee (May 2, 2020)

Here's a few quick pics of my own. The seller was a super guy responsible for the online sales at a consignment store mostly filled with generic antiques and garage sale items. They had no specific knowledge of the bike, but knew "it was special". The bike had been on their regular showroom floor for over two years, priced at $1049.00. His $1200 ebay price was just an attempt at clearing the same final price after fees. 
I see no evidence that anything has been off this bike since new, much less replaced. It has some cosmetic issues that will prevent it from cleaning up perfectly, but my plans are for just a good cleaning and some wax. I'm hoping I have some period correct 20" tires in my stash, but if not that will be my only additional expense before Don finds a prominent display spot in the garage. 







Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bikejunk (May 2, 2020)

I like the 20 inch size the best they display so well


----------



## Nashman (May 11, 2020)

VERY NICE, I agree with the 20" being display friendly!!  Cheers!


----------

